# Iron.... how often?



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Are you following an EI sort of approach? Large doses followed by large water changes? 
If so, dose the highest amount on the label, every other day with your trace mineral mix. 

High tech tank? Lots of plants that thrive with high iron? (many red plants color up best with plenty of iron in the water) Not such large water changes? 
Then dose the maximum amount on the label, but maybe only once or twice a week. 

Low tech tank? Dose the lower end of what they suggest, perhaps only once a week. 

When you see some results (plants look better) then you are on the right track. I do not know what overdosing would do, except hurt your wallet.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

> High tech tank? Lots of plants that thrive with high iron? (many red plants color up best with plenty of iron in the water) Not such large water changes?
> Then dose the maximum amount on the label, but maybe only once or twice a week.


Awesome, thanks! That's what I've done (dose it twice with a 10% water change) since I got the iron a week ago. I've got about 3 watts per gallon and several red and pink plants but it's mainly my green plant (micro chain sword, amazon sword,pennywort, baby tears) that looked like they needed it. They may be needing nitrogen too, idk, every time I test my water my ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate is always at 0. I'm not doing the EI thing cuz I don't fully understand it yet.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If NO3 is always 0 ppm (or under 5 ppm) then yes, you need N.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

i add iron every day , i test for iron and results show after a day there none left in my tank. seachem iron especially has short life in tank


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

willknowitall said:


> i add iron every day , i test for iron and results show after a day there none left in my tank. seachem iron especially has short life in tank


+1
my thoughts exactly ^^


----------

